# Open water technical diving buddy



## cephasiii (Aug 6, 2013)

Greetings,
I am looking for any one or a group of individuals who are active open water technical divers in the Pensacola area.

I am interested in making dives on the Oriskany and other wrecks around the area. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know a bunch of you in the area, and hopefully making smoke dives

Peter


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the area Peter!
There are quite a few Tekdivers around here, myself included.
You might visit MBT Divers on Barrancas ave. in Pensacola ....they have some great Oriskany memorabilia on display...and can point you in the right direction for contacts and dives.
I would be glad to answer any questions I'm able to....I have dove most of the wrecks in the area.
I got into underwater video a few years back, and have some of the best stuff from around here posted on my website : www.firefishvideo.com
What is your cert level ?.....Wish list for diving the Oriskany?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to the Pensacola Fishing Forum!

I do plenty of deep diving and live in Pensacola. I have 200+ dives on the Oriskany and have been to most areas of the ship many times including the props, hangar deck, secondary control room in the bow, and the forward chain locker. In fact I'll likely be out on the O again this weekend.

There are a number of other cool technical dives in the area that few visitors have seen. Our local charter boats rarely visit these spots because they are too deep for most customers. We have cool tech dives all the way down to 350' deep.

Scott (firefishvideo) is a good guy to hookup with. He has a wealth of knowledge on many topics. I concur that MBT Divers is a good source for tech diving information and contacts. Dive Pros also has a community of tech divers, so you might want to check them out as well.


----------



## cephasiii (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks both of you for your replays. I talked to MBT today and they referred me to this forum and one of the boat captains. 
I am a PADI Tec 50 diver and also a recreational scuba instructor (Master Scuba Diver Trainer). I am also a relatively new Tec diver and only have about a dozen decompression dives. I am looking at tightening up my skills by keeping with my limits (150-160ft on air) and next year working on my Trimix. I am also looking for someone in the area to have as a mentor as I enhance my skills. 
I will be in Pampano Beach Fl at the end of the month taking John Chatterton's Advanced Wreck Class. I really want to focus my time and energy on wreck diving. 
If any of you are interested in showing me around and completing some dives, I would be very appreciative. 
Thanks again and look forward to hearing back from you. 

Peter


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

cephasiii said:


> Thanks both of you for your replays. I talked to MBT today and they referred me to this forum and one of the boat captains.
> I am a PADI Tec 50 diver and also a recreational scuba instructor (Master Scuba Diver Trainer). I am also a relatively new Tec diver and only have about a dozen decompression dives. I am looking at tightening up my skills by keeping with my limits (150-160ft on air) and next year working on my Trimix. I am also looking for someone in the area to have as a mentor as I enhance my skills.
> I will be in Pampano Beach Fl at the end of the month taking John Chatterton's Advanced Wreck Class. I really want to focus my time and energy on wreck diving.
> If any of you are interested in showing me around and completing some dives, I would be very appreciative.
> ...


 You will definitely benefit from as much time in the water with the stage bottles as you can get before you do the trimix course. There are plenty of spots around here that are perfect for some mild deco dives. We like to hit some of the natural limestone reefs in this area.... using an al 40 of o2 to cut the deco/extend our available bottom time. 
You can do a lot at the Oriskany above 140'.
You can also get some great training in with doubles/multiple stages, ect. at the springs ( Morrison, and Vortex)
After you get the trimix cert...you have the Oriskany's hanger bay, props, ect.
If you get really adventurous ....the Ozark (off of Destin) is 300' to the deck.
PM sent.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

cephasiii said:


> ...If any of you are interested in showing me around and completing some dives, I would be very appreciative...


Sure. Just let me know when you want to go. 

I was out diving today and saw two MONSTER goliath grouper. They were even big by Keys standards. We are headed out to dive some natural bottom tomorrow (Thu.) and will likely get out Saturday and Sunday as well.


----------

